# Da ist er wieder...

## hoschi

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/10236.html

Drobbins ist wieder da.

----------

## psyqil

Du bist ja blitzfix...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145649

Edit: Hey, der link ist ja auch im Artikel...  :Razz: 

Edit2: Aaahhhhh, diese bescheuerten Kommentare immer... Warum les' ich die eigentlich noch?

----------

## hoschi

Vorsprung durch Technik  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Streng genommen ist er noch nicht zurück, denn wie die Presse unterschlagen (oder nicht recherchiert hat) muss er zunächst noch durch den Recruiting-Prozess.  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

They always come back home...   :Wink: 

Am Besten finde ich jetzt schon die Gerüchte, dass er für M$ spionieren soll. <vogelzeig>

----------

## l3u

Jeder ist käuflich.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Jeder ist käuflich.

 

Achwas, ich glaub an das Gute im Menschen...

Und selbst wenn, da ja alles OpenSource ist, wäre Spionage doch eher ein "intensives Sourcen durchstöbern"  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Is mir ja auch alles egal, solang es Gentoo gibt :-)

----------

## moe

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Am Besten finde ich jetzt schon die Gerüchte, dass er für M$ spionieren soll. <vogelzeig>

 

LOL, wer is denn auf die Idee gekommen?! Was genau soll er denn gerade bei Gentoo ausspionieren? Was Gentoo ausmacht, is ja portage, also eine quellenbasierte Paketverwaltung. Wenn Vista im Quellcode ausgeliefert wird mags ja Sinn machen jemanden zum Ausspionieren zu Gentoo zu schicken, ansonsten wären Distributoren interessanter die eigene Programme anbieten, oder bestehende anpassen, was ja bei Gentoo nur in der Form von Bugfixes passiert..

Ausserdem weiß doch jeder IT-Profi, dass Windows im Desktop und Serverbereich allen anderen Betriebssystemen weit überlegen ist, also brauchen die ja gar nichts ausspionieren. Die ganzen Opensourcefrickler spionieren Microsoft aus, und haben soger den TCP/IP-Stack geklaut   :Laughing: 

----------

## b3cks

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Am Besten finde ich jetzt schon die Gerüchte, dass er für M$ spionieren soll. <vogelzeig> 
> 
> LOL, wer is denn auf die Idee gekommen?! Was genau soll er denn gerade bei Gentoo ausspionieren? Was Gentoo ausmacht, is ja portage, also eine quellenbasierte Paketverwaltung. Wenn Vista im Quellcode ausgeliefert wird mags ja Sinn machen jemanden zum Ausspionieren zu Gentoo zu schicken, ansonsten wären Distributoren interessanter die eigene Programme anbieten, oder bestehende anpassen, was ja bei Gentoo nur in der Form von Bugfixes passiert..

 

Unter anderem bei pro-linux.de als Kommentar zu lesen und wurde mir von einem Bekannten als IRC-Log geschickt. Er fand es ebenso zum brüllen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ausserdem weiß doch jeder IT-Profi, dass Windows im Desktop und Serverbereich allen anderen Betriebssystemen weit überlegen ist, also brauchen die ja gar nichts ausspionieren. Die ganzen Opensourcefrickler spionieren Microsoft aus, und haben soger den TCP/IP-Stack geklaut  

 

Pssssst! Nachher verrätst du noch, dass wir auch nur zur Spionage hier sind!

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh...als ich weiß nicht ob ich es positiv oder negetiv sehen soll...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich bin zwar kein Mitarbeiter von Gentoo und bestimmt auch kein voll Profi was Linux angeht aber für mich sieht es fast so aus als ob dieser Typ nicht weiß was er will.

einmal da dann wieder dort?   :Confused: 

Und wegen dem TCP/IP für dessen Erfindung ist wohl eher Vinton Cerf verantwortlich als Microsoft.

Und nebenbei klaut Microsoft auch ohne Spione sehr gut. NetBIOS/NetBEUI ist beispielsweise nicht von MS entwickelt worden wie viele glauben sondern von IBM, es wurde bloß geklauft wie ich dem so schön sage.

----------

## nikaya

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich bin zwar kein Mitarbeiter von Gentoo und bestimmt auch kein voll Profi was Linux angeht aber für mich sieht es fast so aus als ob dieser Typ nicht weiß was er will.
> 
> einmal da dann wieder dort?  
> 
> 

 

Wie auch immer aber Gentoo hat ständig zu wenig manpower.Da kann jeder fähige Kopf gebraucht werden.

Und das er das ist hat mit er dieser Distribution bewiesen.Ob er es schafft sich in die jetzige Gentoostruktur einzubringen wird sich zeigen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich bin zwar kein Mitarbeiter von Gentoo und bestimmt auch kein voll Profi was Linux angeht aber für mich sieht es fast so aus als ob dieser Typ nicht weiß was er will.
> 
> einmal da dann wieder dort?  
> 
> Und wegen dem TCP/IP für dessen Erfindung ist wohl eher Vinton Cerf verantwortlich als Microsoft.
> ...

 

MS hat aber mal mit IBM zusammen gearbeitet..(z.B. die Anfangszeit von OS/2)

----------

## schmidicom

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> MS hat aber mal mit IBM zusammen gearbeitet..(z.B. die Anfangszeit von OS/2)

 

Du sagst dem zusammenarbeit?    :Laughing: 

Da gibt es viele die anders darüber denken...

Es gab Berichte die inzwischen nirgends im Internet mehr zu finden sind. Laut denen ist das keine fröhliche zusammenarbeit gewesen wie man es glauben sollte.

Wenn es tatsächlich eine solch Gute zusammenarbeit gegeben hätte warum hat dann IBM am ende nichts von diesem NetBIOS/NetBEUI gehabt und musste es an MS verkaufen?

Das war längst keine so heitere Welt wie man glaubte.

Aber das ist hier wohl nicht so ganz das Thema, sry.   :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hrm, genaugenommen war der andere Thread gar kein DUP, weil Daniel erst jetzt wieder "da" ist. Der Beginn des Recruitment im September war lediglich der Grundstein ...

----------

## slick

Hmm... also für mich als Mod war kein Unterschied zwischen 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Drobbins ist wieder da.

 

und 

 *Klaus Meier @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-543578.html wrote:*   

> Daniel Robbins is back.

 

erkennbar. Also tritt hier automatisch Forenregel 12 in Kraft, welche besagt "Mods haben immer Recht!" (oder so ähnlich)   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Und jetzt wo das ja geklärt ist, spricht nichts dagegen die Diskussion das er wieder wieder da ist hier fortzusetzen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Pro-Linux:

 *Quote:*   

> Laut Aussage von Chris Gianelloni sollten Maintainer vor der Rekrutierung eines neuen Entwicklers gefragt werden, ob sie ihn überhaupt wollen.

 

Nunja, "verstehen" kann ich das gut. Man muss sich halt absprechen. Aber warum klingen diese Worte so hart?

Und hat letztlich nicht jeder das "Recht" sich an der Entwicklung von "freier Software" zu beteiligen? Natürlich muss man sich erstmal mit dem "Internen Ablauf" auseinander setzen und dem "wer macht jetzt was". Aber das sollte doch, grade als "alter Hase" gar nicht so schwer sein?

Nebenbei:

Natürlich hab ich schon davon gehört das "Gentoo" ein interessantes "Auswahlverfahren" hat und nicht jeder sofort die Tasten anschlagen darf. Was ja auch gut ist und zur Qualitätssicherung beiträgt. Nur Interessen halber: Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine Übersicht? Die nicht gleich 100m in die Materie eintaucht?

Mich würde schon interessieren wie sich mit der Arbeitsverteilung und Organisation verhält? Läuft das alles über Foren und Mailinglisten?

Und sowieso und Überhaupt:

 *Quote:*   

> Jeder ist käuflich.

 

Das finde ich nicht schlimm! Jeder muss halt sein Brot verdienen. Und wenn man nebenher "freie Software" entwickelt.. zwecks Fingerübung  oder Spaß an der Freude ist das doch toll!

 *Quote:*   

> für mich sieht es fast so aus als ob dieser Typ nicht weiß was er will.
> 
> einmal da dann wieder dort? :?

 

Ohne Gentoo ist wohl einfach zu langweilig ;D - Also lasst euch gewarnt sein! ;)

----------

## anello

und weg ist er wieder ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Kann ihn gut verstehen! Alles streubt sich dagegen etwas Ordnung ins Projekt zu bekommen. Fast hoffnungslos ... echt eine Schande ...   :Confused: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *anello wrote:*   

> und weg ist er wieder ...  
> 
> Kann ihn gut verstehen! Alles streubt sich dagegen etwas Ordnung ins Projekt zu bekommen. Fast hoffnungslos ... echt eine Schande ...  

 

Und deine Quelle? Ich habe noch nichts dazu gefunden...

STiGMaTa

----------

## anello

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *anello wrote:*   und weg ist er wieder ...  
> 
> Kann ihn gut verstehen! Alles streubt sich dagegen etwas Ordnung ins Projekt zu bekommen. Fast hoffnungslos ... echt eine Schande ...   
> 
> Und deine Quelle? Ich habe noch nichts dazu gefunden...
> ...

 

 *drobbins - gentoo-dev@g.o mailing list wrote:*   

> ... Just as a note, I've resigned as a Gentoo dev so I'm going to at some
> 
> point today unsubscribe from -dev and stop replying to -dev emails.
> 
> -Daniel

 

Hättest dir die letzten Tage die dev-Mailinglist antun müssen dafür ...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *anello wrote:*   

> Hättest dir die letzten Tage die dev-Mailinglist antun müssen dafür ...

 

Na sauber... Danke für die Info!

Der weiss echt nicht was er nun will...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## anello

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *anello wrote:*   Hättest dir die letzten Tage die dev-Mailinglist antun müssen dafür ... 
> 
> Na sauber... Danke für die Info!
> 
> Der weiss echt nicht was er nun will...
> ...

 

Er weiß es schon, doch lohnt sich der ganze Ärger dafür ??? er denkt nicht ...

PS: Hab gerade deine Sig gesehen, also bist du wohl an allem Schuld ...  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *anello wrote:*   

> Kann ihn gut verstehen! Alles streubt sich dagegen etwas Ordnung ins Projekt zu bekommen. Fast hoffnungslos ... echt eine Schande ...  

 

Eine Schande sind imho diejenigen, die solche absolut unnützen Flamewars starten und die altbekannten Trolle erst richtig füttern. Zensur (d.h. Störenfriede von Mailinglisten bannen) hilft (schon rein technisch) nicht, es bleibt (zumindest für mich) nur die Lösung die -dev Liste in Großen Teilen zu ignorieren. "etwas Ordnung ins Projekt" zu bekommen ist wohl nicht das eigentliche Problem, die Ordnung gibt es.

----------

## anello

Wie willst du jemanden ignorieren, der tatkräftig und mit großem Einfluss an einem offiziellen Gentoo Projekt mitarbeitet obwohl er selbst kein "offizieller" Gentoo-Dev ist? (Fall Ciarianm) Er ist in einer Grauzone mit einschlägiger Vergangenheit und diese Situation erfordert Klarstellung. Aber diese wirds wohl nicht mehr geben ...

Daniel Robbins hat versucht die Situation anzugehen und kaum einer hat sich ihm angeschlossen (auf der dev-ml) bzw. erst als es zu spät war. Nun ist er wieder weg und wird wohl was anderes mit seiner Zeit anfangen wie einige andere auch. 

Und die Ordnung an sich kann auch nicht so ganz passen, wenn sich Situationen ergeben bei denen öftermals die Frage aufkommt "Er oder ich ...". Ganz klar ist damit die Minderheit der Devs betroffen, aber dennoch bringt es große Unruhe und prägt das Bild Gentoo.

Letzendlich müsst ihr devs das ausbaden. Ich finds einfach nur schade!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler   :Confused: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab mir den ganzen Flamewar schon mind. 3 mal reingezogen, um den Knackpunkt zu finden, wo alles schief läuft. Und 2 Dev auf einem Schlag zu verlieren ist nicht schön, egal wer sie sind.

Ich kann aber beide Seiten verstehen, aber ich denke, dass drobins und ciarian sehr oft aneinander vorbei geredet haben, denn manchmal verstand ich die Antworten gar nicht.

Gentoo wird deswegen nicht zusammenbrechen, aber ich denke, dass diese Ergeignisse eine Zeit lang einen kleinen Schatten auf uns werfen werden, schade eigentlich, dass es dazu gekommen ist.

----------

## psyqil

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> IUnd 2 Dev auf einem Schlag zu verlieren

 Huch, hab' ich was verpaßt? Wer ist denn der zweite?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   IUnd 2 Dev auf einem Schlag zu verlieren Huch, hab' ich was verpaßt? Wer ist denn der zweite?

 

hab den Namen vergessen, ich muss zuerst in der Liste suche  :Smile:  das kann lange dauern  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Kann mal jmd. kurz zusammenfassen worum es geht? Wenn man Gentoo-Planet ueberfliegt hat man das Gefuehl egozentrische Einzelkinder streiten sich. Nur um was?

----------

## hoschi

Wahrscheinlich war eine technische Aufgabe zu loesen, anstatt die technisch beste Loesung zu waehlen oder zwei relativ gleichrangige Loesungen simultan zu nutzen, hat man einen Flamewar gestartet weil irgendwer unbedingt die eine Loesung durchquetschen wollte und die andere Loesung ganz ausmerzen wollte. Somit wurde die Trollbombe gezuendet...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Jetzt ist es "Offiziell"  :Smile: 

http://www.golem.de/0703/51042.html

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

sorry..aber in meinen augen hat der kerl se eh nicht mehr alle..! Mal ja, mal nein. Wenn er Aufmerksamkeit braucht...dann soll er sich was anderes suchen...!

MfG

Scup

----------

## anello

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Jetzt ist es "Offiziell" 
> 
> http://www.golem.de/0703/51042.html
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

Dir ist schon klar das du hier direkt an der Quelle bist ??? und zitierst trotzdem golem als "offiziellen" Verkünder!?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

Golem macht daraus Nachrichten, bei Gentoo wird das von Chris Gianelloni ganz klein erwaehnt...

----------

## Ampheus

Wenn man auf www.pro-linux.de nachsieht, erfährt man, dass er nun scheinbar doch nicht mehr dabei ist.....

----------

## Necoro

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Wenn man auf www.pro-linux.de nachsieht, erfährt man, dass er nun scheinbar doch nicht mehr dabei ist.....

 

wenn man die vorherigen Posts liests, erfährt man das auch ;D

----------

## Ampheus

Ok, war falsch formuliert. Dawird nochmal beschrieben, welche Gründe er scheinbar hatte.

----------

## Necoro

 *pro-linux wrote:*   

> Ein frischer Wind könnte Gentoo dagegen durchaus zu Gute kommen. Der einstige Shootingstar der Linux-Distributionen wirkt seit dem ersten Weggang von Robbins Ideen- und Konzeptlos und verliert zunehmend die Nutzerbasis. Erstmals in der Geschichte der Zählung verließ die Distribution dieses Jahr das Top 10-Ranking der beliebtesten Distributionen auf distrowatch.com. Im letzten Jahr war Gentoo noch auf Platz 10 und 2005 würdigten die Nutzer des Dienstes die Distribution mit dem 9 Platz. Seinen Zenit erreichte Gentoo 2002, als die Distribution den dritten Platz belegte. 

  ... ui ... irgendwie haben distris scheinbar immer die Angewohnheit, zum Stillstand zu kommen, nachdem irgendwelche machthungrigen Leute an der Spitze stehen ... -.-

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *anello wrote:*   

> Dir ist schon klar das du hier direkt an der Quelle bist ??? und zitierst trotzdem golem als "offiziellen" Verkünder!?!  

 

Ach sag... ich dachte hier wäre ein Linux from Scratch Forum?   :Razz: 

Aber im Ernst... Was glaubst du wohl, warum ich das als "offiziell" angegeben habe? Glaubst du der Rest der Welt liest hier in den Foren, in den Mailinglisten oder auf der Gentoo.org Seite alles durch um das rauszufinden? Nein... Daher ist so eine Meldung erst dann offiziell, wenn ein grosser "Nachrichtenverbreiter" das auch publiziert hat.

WIR wissen über den Weggang ja bereits seit zwei Wochen oder so bescheid...

Wobei... Weg ist er ja eigentlich nicht... laut unsererm Newsletter hat er nur gewechselt  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Gentoo developer moves
> 
> Moves
> 
> The following developers recently left the Gentoo project:
> ...

 

Oder interpretiere ich das falsch...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## anello

Er hatte zu AMD64 gejoined und dann wieder verlassen ...

PS: Also ich sehe etwas als offiziell an, wenn die Nachricht vom direkt Betroffenen kommt. In diesem Fall drobbins auf der Mailingliste oder die Newsletter. Was der Rest der Welt denkt, ist scheißegal!

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> WIR wissen über den Weggang ja bereits seit zwei Wochen oder so bescheid...
> 
> Wobei... Weg ist er ja eigentlich nicht... laut unsererm Newsletter hat er nur gewechselt 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ja und nein

Beides ist richtig - er kam zu AMD64 und danach verließ er das Projekt wieder, beides aber in der gleichen Berichtsperiode. Dazu kommt das GWN naturgemäß dem Tagesgeschehen immer etwas hinterherhinkt (logischerweise immer Berichte/Logs über 'was war' und zusätzlich ~1 Woche Verzögerung bis er dann letztlich erscheint)

----------

## l3u

Solang der Laden weiterläuft, brauch ich keinen drobbins ...

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WIR wissen über den Weggang ja bereits seit zwei Wochen oder so bescheid...
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

ich wusste schon immer das du zur HIGH society gehörst^^

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ein frischer Wind könnte Gentoo dagegen durchaus zu Gute kommen. Der einstige Shootingstar der Linux-Distributionen wirkt seit dem ersten Weggang von Robbins Ideen- und Konzeptlos und verliert zunehmend die Nutzerbasis. Erstmals in der Geschichte der Zählung verließ die Distribution dieses Jahr das Top 10-Ranking der beliebtesten Distributionen auf distrowatch.com. Im letzten Jahr war Gentoo noch auf Platz 10 und 2005 würdigten die Nutzer des Dienstes die Distribution mit dem 9 Platz. Seinen Zenit erreichte Gentoo 2002, als die Distribution den dritten Platz belegte. 

 Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie die auf sowas kommen? Also zur Zeit läuft Gentoo relativ problemlos. Und warum soll ich auf distrowatch.com auf einen Gentoolink klicken? Macht man doch nur, wenn gerade etwas neues kommt, und da es bei Gentoo sowieso keine Releases im eigentlichen Sinne gibt. Und ansonsten, lieber etwas weniger Anwender, dafür aber überzeugte. Und nicht nur welche, die hip sein wollen.

Ich finde es einfach peinlich, wie zur Zeit die Ubuntuanhänger in jedem Forum rumprollen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *pro-linux wrote:*   

> Ein frischer Wind könnte Gentoo dagegen durchaus zu Gute kommen. Der einstige Shootingstar der Linux-Distributionen wirkt seit dem ersten Weggang von Robbins Ideen- und Konzeptlos und verliert zunehmend die Nutzerbasis. Erstmals in der Geschichte der Zählung verließ die Distribution dieses Jahr das Top 10-Ranking der beliebtesten Distributionen auf distrowatch.com. Im letzten Jahr war Gentoo noch auf Platz 10 und 2005 würdigten die Nutzer des Dienstes die Distribution mit dem 9 Platz. Seinen Zenit erreichte Gentoo 2002, als die Distribution den dritten Platz belegte. 

 

Pustekuchen ;)

Die Top-10 Rankings gehen nach den Hits Per Day der Projektseiten. 2002 und 2006 kann man doch gar nicht wirklich vergleichen, oder sehe ich das Falsch? Ich meine, die Linuxgemeinde ist seit dem doch bestimmt gewachsen und der Wettkampf ist stärker geworden. Platz 12, gleich hinter Knoppix doch garnicht so schlecht... und ok Sabayon liegt weiter vorne, aber das ist doch auch nur ein Gentoo oder nicht?

So wie das im Pro-Linux Artikel klingt, müsste man sich gleich Sorgen machen das das Projekt ausstirbt, weil jetzt alle Entwickler hopsen!

Überhaupt für die Oberen Kandidaten wird vieeel mehr Werbung gemacht, wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist finde ich - schneidet Gentoo garnicht so schlecht ab.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder interpretiere ich das falsch...
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

ja. Wobei er in der Mailing Liste meinte, dass er nur weg von der Entwicklung sein wird, als Benutzer wird und als Benutzer hat er trotzdem in die dev-list gepostet.

Und was distrowatch angeht: Mir ist so vollkommen egal, ob gentoo im top 10 oder auf Platz 999 kommt. Ich bin mit Gentoo zufrieden und darauf kommt es an, also vergesst distrowatch.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also ich will Gentoo gegen keine andere Distri tauschen. Werde ich auch nicht

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Bewertungs-Konzept von Distrowatch ist schief.

Würden die die Hits von forums.gentoo.org dazu nehmen, würde es anders aussehen, denke ich.

Mal im Ernst: Ich bin selten auf gentoo.org. Denn alles was ich brauche bekomme ich direkt, oder hier  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Würden die die Hits von forums.gentoo.org dazu nehmen, würde es anders aussehen, denke ich.

 

Na das liegt doch nur daran, dass bei Gentoo nichts funktioniert, grins.... 

Aber jetzt im Ernst, Gentoo und Ubuntu sind die einzigen Distros, die ich kenne, wo es so umfassende Informationen und Foren gibt, dass ich mich an so ein System herantraue. Habe mir mal ein paar interessante Systeme angesehen und dann einfach mal ein paar Situationen durchgespielt, wo mir die Standardinstallation nicht reicht. Also wo ich etwas anpassen will, was halt z.B. nicht im Yast integriert ist. Fehlanzeige.

----------

## psyqil

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das Bewertungs-Konzept von Distrowatch ist schief.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich bin selten auf gentoo.org.

 Das Bewertungskonzept ist noch schiefer, es werden nicht Hits auf http://www.gentoo.org gezählt, sondern Hits auf http://distrowatch.com/gentoo. Um in der Liste aufzusteigen, bräuchte man also wahrscheinlich nur mehr Releases, mehr Beta-Releases und viel mehr Presseveröffentlichungen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Das Bewertungs-Konzept von Distrowatch ist schief.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich bin selten auf gentoo.org. Das Bewertungskonzept ist noch schiefer, es werden nicht Hits auf http://www.gentoo.org gezählt, sondern Hits auf http://distrowatch.com/gentoo. Um in der Liste aufzusteigen, bräuchte man also wahrscheinlich nur mehr Releases, mehr Beta-Releases und viel mehr Presseveröffentlichungen.

 

Wie? Ich muss auf http://distrowatch.com/gentoo gehen, damit die das zählen?

Aber sonst gehts noch  :Wink: 

Wer macht das denn?

Die sollten wenn überhaupt, die richtigen Daten von den jeweiligen Seiten nehmen...

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Das Bewertungs-Konzept von Distrowatch ist schief.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich bin selten auf gentoo.org. Das Bewertungskonzept ist noch schiefer, es werden nicht Hits auf http://www.gentoo.org gezählt, sondern Hits auf http://distrowatch.com/gentoo. Um in der Liste aufzusteigen, bräuchte man also wahrscheinlich nur mehr Releases, mehr Beta-Releases und viel mehr Presseveröffentlichungen.

 

<spass>

Vieleicht sollte man sowas wie ein Voting-Button im Forum einführen.</spass>

Ne, im Ernst. Anwender die wissen was sie wollen werden schon ihren Weg zur Gentoo Distribution finden.

Was Mr. drobbins betrifft, hätte man sowas nicht schon alles vorher klären können? Ich kann die Probleme bis jetzt nicht ganz nach vollziehen. Aber in meinen Augen wird das ein schlechtes Bild auf die Entwickler Gemeinde von Gentoo.

Klingt alles wie ein unprofessioneller Kindergarten in dem um Matchboxautos gestritten wird.

Trotzdem ist es schade das Gentoo-Projekt einen scheinbar brauchbaren Entwickler verloren hat.

Ich wünsch Mr. drobbins trotzdem viel Erfolg in zukünftigen Projekten und ne menge Spass.

----------

## samsonus

also in meinen augen haben da wieder zuviele das typische "kindergartenverhalten" an den tag gelegt. erstmal kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man jemanden persönlich angreifen muss und zum anderen kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso man mit einem dev nicht zusammenarbeiten will. 

mal im ernst, das ganze projekt kann doch über jeden dev froh sein, schliesslich geht es hier um das ganze, und zwar um eine herrliche distri, auf die noch viel arbeit zukommen wird.

ich finde auf der mailingliste ist ein kleiner machtkampf ausgebrochen, den es so nicht geben sollte, strickt nach dem motto "der hat mir meinen bauklotz weggenommen" mit dem spiel ich nicht mehr.

finde es immer ziemlich schade, name hin oder her, wenn ein dev gentoo verlässt. aber noch schlimmer finde ich es, wenn er es aus zickentheater verlässt.

meine meinung...

gruss samsonus

----------

## Klaus Meier

@samsonus

Ich habe schon seit langem das Gefühl, das es in dieser Szene vielen Leuten mehr um das eigene Ego als um die Sache geht. Leutenstes Beispiel ist da ja wohl Jörg Schilling. Ich hab es nicht verfolgt, aber es muss wohl wirklich Kindergarten gewesen sein, was da abgegangen ist.

----------

## samsonus

also ich bezweifel, dass das der open source bewegung gut tun wird.

----------

## l3u

Naja, also der Open-Source-Bewegung ist es glaub ich reichlich egal, ob oder ob nicht Herr Robbins bei Gentoo ist oder nicht ...

----------

## xraver

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Naja, also der Open-Source-Bewegung ist es glaub ich reichlich egal, ob oder ob nicht Herr Robbins bei Gentoo ist oder nicht ...

 

Wird es einigen Leuten auch sein. Aber sowas kann in anderen OS Projekten auch sehr schnell vorkommen.

Wie viele andere auch, hab ich aus der Presse davon erfahren. Als Gentoo Benutzer weiss ich den Fall für mich einzuschätzen. Aber ein Neuling, egal welcher Art wird erstmal blöd schauen und überlegen.

"Öhm Gentoo? War das nicht der Verein in dem sich die dev´s um Kompetenzen rangeln? Nö, da schau ich mal welches Projekt professioneller daherkommt...."

Schon die Überschrift "Gentoo-Gründer kommt und geht" auf Golem.de ist ein schwarzer Fleck der eine pro Gentoo Entscheidung negativ beeinflussen kann.

----------

## dertobi123

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Schon die Überschrift "Gentoo-Gründer kommt und geht" auf Golem.de ist ein schwarzer Fleck der eine pro Gentoo Entscheidung negativ beeinflussen kann.

 

So ists halt mit populistischer Berichterstattung ... Grade die sich daraus ableitende Wertung (bei Pro Linux mit distrowatch Rankings "belegt") finde ich _persönlich_ unangemessen, aber in Kombination mit der Kindergartenvorstellung, die _einige_ auf öffentlichen Mailinglisten darbieten, ist sie auch schon fast wieder nachvollziehbar. Was ich vermisse ist eine _realistische_ Einschätzung, welche Auswirkungen das "Kommen und Gehen des Gentoo-Gründers" haben wird - den Abgesang einzuläuten ist ein Signal was mit der Realität nicht viel gemeinsam hat.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Was ich vermisse ist eine _realistische_ Einschätzung, welche Auswirkungen das "Kommen und Gehen des Gentoo-Gründers" haben wird

 

da geb ich dir Recht, das ist an sich, was mich wirklich interessiert.

Ich bin zwar kein Gentoo Entwickler (irgendwann vielleicht) aber bin seit paar Jahren dabei und hab auch in der Mailing Lists erlebt als drobbins das erste Mal wegging. Ich denke, das erste Mal gab es eine große Auswirkung, denn er musste zuerst die Zukunft der Distribution durch die Gentoo Foundation sichern und dadurch änderten sich ja auch einige Dinge. Gentoo hat es trotzdem überlebt und auch ohne drobbins, war es möglich die Distribution weiter zu entwickeln usw.

Ich habe mich persönlich gefreut, als ich las, dass drobbins wieder da ist, anderseits wusste ich nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Er war ja ein ganzes Jahr weg und obwohl er der Gründer von gentoo ist, ist er nicht mehr der, der die Richtung zeigt. Von daher dachte ich, dass es aus PR Gründen etwas Gutes bringen wird. Aber ich hatte meine Zweifel, dass er wieder in die Lead Rolle steigt oder überhaupt als Lead akzeptiert wird, und so Unrecht hatte ich nicht  :Wink:  Gentoo ist nicht mehr seine Distribution, wo er das Sagen hat, deswegen denke ich, dass sein Weggang keine große Auswirkung auf die Weiterentwicklung von Gentoo haben wird. PR-mäßig sehe ich das anders, denn das wirft einen kleinen Schatten auf die Gentoo Entwickler. 

Auch das wird man vergessen und irgendwann wird keiner mehr wissen und sich dafür interessieren, dass drobbins wieder dabei war.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ego und Kindergartenverhalten - dazu fällt mir grad Mozilla ein. Da halten sich seit einiger Zeit auch ein paar Leute für besonders toll, sodass inzwischen ziemlich viele Leute ziemlich angepisst sind (ich eingeschlossen) und es wohl in einer nicht allzu fernen Zukunft zu einem feindlichen Fork kommt, wenn sich nicht ein paar Dinge grundlegend ändern.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

zurück zum Thema: Robbins ist IMO zu gute zu halten, dass er sich verzichtbar gemacht hat. Das klingt vllt. etwas böse, meine ich aber nicht so. Ein Projekt, das an einer Person hängt, ist anfällig. Nur wenn beliebige einzelne Personen ausgetauscht werden können, hat ein Projekt dauerhaft Bestand und ist frei und unabhängig von Einzelpersonen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Trotzdem sollte es klare Strukturen geben. Sonst brutzelt jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.....

----------

